# DW735 Planer Snipe Issues



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Does everybody with a Dewalt DW735 planer end up with snipe on the boards they plane? I have one in a box never opened and I am considering selling it if there are to be problems planning. I guess I can live with a inch or 2 if that is all there is.

I have an old Delta jointer which works great for jointing after tuning it. I have no snipe on my jointer. Can you tune the Dw735 planer?

I missed the old Powermatic 18 inch planer on craigslist which I was thinking about buying. I thought the Dewalt would be easier since it was new and would not require working on it.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't get any snipe with mine. I do have the extension tables, which may help.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

The extension tables are a must. I have had this planer since 2010 and followed the set up instructions for the extension tables. The only time I have had snipe is with long, 6-8 foot boards, and that was because of me, not the planer. A couple of months ago I switched to a Shelix head and still no snipe. In my very humble opinion, if you experience snipe it is a setup/operator issue, not the machine.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The extension tables are a must. 
You can place a melamine coated, 12" x 8' piece of shelving from the BORG, on the planer bed. You'll lose 3/4" but, not a biggie. Any snipe is gone.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I get snipe and have the extension tables and have a long piece of shelving laying on the tables. Nothing I do seems to correct my snipe problem. I have heard some say that it's something you have to live with. That is not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The only snipe that I've ever had with my 735 planer was so slight that it almost wasn't there. It wasn't even enough to feel when I rubbed my hand over the board, but I could see it under the right lighting conditions. A few manual swipes of 150 grit sandpaper could completely erase this snipe line, which could only be seen with the light reflecting off the surface at just the right angle, a narrow line of a couple of thousandths deep maybe.

Having used many planers in the woodworking part of my lifetime (about 60 years), and owning 2 previous planers before getting the 735, this is the most snipe free planer that I've ever seen or used. I do have the extension tables and have my 735 mounted on a hand truck style folding miter saw/planer stand. The 735 also has the extension tables. The stand has extendable and adjustable infeed and outfeed rollers to help stabilize the boards, but I usually only use these rollers for boards longer than about 4'. On shorter boards, I usually only depend on the 735 extension tables. 

You will never know how good 735 planer is if you don't take it out of the box and try it, but you probably won't really appreciate it until you have tried some of the other planers that are out there. Trust me, you won't find one more snipe free than the 735, because that planer hasn't been made yet.

With any planer that has the cutter above the board and single infeed and outfeed rollers it's necessary to slightly lift the board by adjusting the infeed and outfeed tables up slightly, or hold the board up slightly as it enters and leaves the cutter head. Snipe occurs when only one infeed or outfeed roller and the cutter head are in contact with the board. If only one feed roller and the cutter are in contact with the board, the cutter head can rock slightly making the cutter cut deeper into the wood. Also, if the board is not fully in contact with the base of the planner while being planned, there will be snipe. The cutter head of most planers can rock slightly as the feed rollers climb up onto and drop off of the ends of the board, and this is what causes snipe. With the 4 corner support posts, the 735 head will not tilt as the feed rollers come into contact with or drop off of the board ends.

I had an early model Delta lunchbox planer before getting the DeWalt 735, and the only way that I could minimize (not eliminate) snipe when using it was to feed a piece of scrap wood into it and then start the good board while the cutter was working on the scrap. I had to do this on the trailing end of the board too, or start another good board along side of the board being planned before the previous board came out from under the cutter head. Without these scrap pieces, this Delta planer would snipe about 1/8" deep at both ends of the board. 

Charley


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My cure for snipe is first set-up the machine as per the manual then, when feeding in the lumber, slightly raise the end and as it exits, slightly raise the the opposite end. Doing this I've never had any sign of snipe.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

This sounds a little better. There is a thread going on here where the guy is complaining of snipe with the DW735 planer sounding like there is no cure for it. It got me worried. 

I have the DW735 planer with the extensions and an extra set of blades I figured I needed the extensions.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have tried everything that has been mentions above and I still get snipe, even on short boards. It aggravates the crap out of me.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Lee everyone except one person I know that has the Dewalt 735 planer loves it and they don't seem to have any problem with snipe. 

The one person has upgraded to a spiral cutter head because he read that it would solve the problem and says it does not have any snipe now but he also said that when he installed the new cutter head that the instruction recommended the infeed/outfeed tables and showed how to align everything after the new head was installed. When I ask about the tables he said he bought them after he read about them in the instructions and also said most of the boards he ran through the planer were 8 to 10 feet long. When I ask about support like rollers for the long boards going in and out he said he was not using them before upgrading to the new cutter head but bought some and is using them now. I question if he needed the new expensive cutter head or if he would have just added the infeed/outfeed tables and roller supports and did the proper alignment first if it would have solved the problem.

I just bought a new Dewalt 735 planer and un-boxed it, installed the tables but haven't aligned everything yet but I know how important the alignment is to how well it works just like every other power tool in your shop. Just haven't had time to work on it yet, I'm trying to get everything moved around where I want it and move some of the storage items like wood upstairs so I have more room downstairs in the shop.

So before you get too deep in worrying about it not working right unpack it, set it up, add the tables and get the alignment done before you try it out.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The two dewalts are considered among the best of the lunch box style planers. I have the 734, and do occasionally got snipe on longer boards. However, there are several techniques that can go a long way to greatly reduce snipe. That said snipe can and will happen with any lunch box planer. Because the two dewalts have locks on the depth control, (the 734 is automatic) the amount of snipe is significantly reduced, often minimized enough that it can either be cut off with minimal waste, or even sanded or card scraped out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That does it, time to start selling off some duplicate and unused gear to finance a 735. I have a Makita lunchbox style now, which has been OK, but snipe is pronounced.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

About snipe:
https://woodgears.ca/jointer/planer_snipe.html
https://woodgears.ca/shop-tricks/snipe.html

And with the 735
DeWalt DW735 thickness planer vs. a cheap one (review)


:wink:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

You won't regret a 735 purchase.

*******************************

Mike,

Little or no alignment is usually necessary. Pretty good right out of the box.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I am in the camp that experiences a small amount of snipe. It is easily eliminated with some minor sanding. I haven't try putting a long shelf in as a floor but will certainly give it a try. Most of my planning is with thin stock so I can easily give up 3/4 of an inch if it will cure my problem. In any event I wouldn't trade my 735 for any other model in that price range.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Snipe with Dewalt Planer*

Coxhaus 
The dewalt DW737,model, comes with the inlet and outlet tables. 
If you do not purchase, these to attachments and you do not use a table of equal height, the planer outlet side of the planer will create snipe. Also, I have found if I keep a push board (scap) wood behind the boards to be planed, it really helps. But the big concern is the out let side of the planer. If you are working alone and you do not have any way of the leveling the the boards on the out feed side, just step around the router and slightly life up the board that you are planing. I have the tables for the dewalt. They are not that expensive to purchase I know some other models come with the tables, but I had used the Dewalt before I purchased it. So I knew what I was getting. 
One other thing the blades are very easy to reverse and use the other side of the blade or to change out if need be. I have also been told that there is a better blade set up will replace the standard set up. I can not remember the name of the cutter head, but I am sure others here on the forum will know it. When I need to replace mine, I will probably change it out for the other type of cutters. I know I am a bit long winded, but I hope it may help you. 

Thank, Tagwatts


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I have no regrets or snipe in regards to my 735. Its performance was so good that it convinced my neighbor who is a superior woodworker to invest in one and he is very pleased with its performance. Infeed and outfeed tables are key.

Go for it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just don't understand why I get snipe with my 735. I am beginning to wander if I have some worn hold down rollers. I am talking about the rubber one that are before and after the cutter head.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I just don't understand why I get snipe with my 735. I am beginning to wander if I have some worn hold down rollers. I am talking about the rubber one that are before and after the cutter head.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Don you are not alone. I have had snipe since day 1 and I have the infeed/outfeed tables. But it is only a minor inconvenience so I can live with it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

the 735's are generally considered the best there is for the price. Snipe, or the lack thereof has been one of the bigger selling points of that machine. If your getting snipe,no matter what, you got problems elsewheres.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> the 735's are generally considered the best there is for the price. Snipe, or the lack thereof has been one of the bigger selling points of that machine. If your getting snipe,no matter what, you got problems elsewheres.


Bill would you have any idea where to start looking.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

coshaus

Have you taken it out of the box yet? Im still waiting on mine, its on the boat hopefully more than half way here.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Tagwatts said:


> Coxhaus
> The dewalt DW737,model, comes with the inlet and outlet tables.
> If you do not purchase, these to attachments and you do not use a table of equal height, the planer outlet side of the planer will create snipe. Also, I have found if I keep a push board (scap) wood behind the boards to be planed, it really helps. But the big concern is the out let side of the planer. If you are working alone and you do not have any way of the leveling the the boards on the out feed side, just step around the router and slightly life up the board that you are planing. I have the tables for the dewalt. They are not that expensive to purchase I know some other models come with the tables, but I had used the Dewalt before I purchased it. So I knew what I was getting.
> One other thing the blades are very easy to reverse and use the other side of the blade or to change out if need be. I have also been told that there is a better blade set up will replace the standard set up. I can not remember the name of the cutter head, but I am sure others here on the forum will know it. When I need to replace mine, I will probably change it out for the other type of cutters. I know I am a bit long winded, but I hope it may help you.
> ...




Where do you get these 737 planers? 

When I search for "DeWalt 737" I get insulated work gloves. There is/was a 735X model, which I believe came with the in and out feed tables. 

I already have a 735. Just trying to keep the post accurate for others who might come along.

Charley


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

No, I have not taken it out of the box. I have the DW735X model which comes with the out feed tables and extra blades.

I am putting in dust collection right now and my shop is full of pipe and 55 gal drums. No room to try anything. DC is hard in my way of thinking. I sure will be glade when I finish. The weather has been slowing me down. The shed where I am putting the DC is full of crap. So it is clean out the shed as well as install the DC. What to get rid of in the shed?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> What to get rid of in the shed?


Nothing -- get a bigger shed!!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> My cure for snipe is first set-up the machine as per the manual then, when feeding in the lumber, slightly raise the end and as it exits, slightly raise the the opposite end. Doing this I've never had any sign of snipe.


Thanks, Harry. I have an extension table that can be adapted or use the roller stand. IMHO, the best way to prevent snipe is to have SWMBO raise the exiting end and slightly raise it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Thanks, Harry. I have an extension table that can be adapted or use the roller stand. IMHO, the best way to prevent snipe is to have SWMBO raise the exiting end and slightly raise it.


Hey John what is SWMBO?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don; it's a reference to an old BBC TV show. The lead character referred to his wife as She Who Must Be Obeyed. (hence the SWMBO)
'Rumpole of The Bailey'
https://www.amazon.com/Rumpole-Bailey-Complete-Leo-McKern/dp/B000CRR360


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Nothing -- get a bigger shed!!!


Or add on . . .


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Don; it's a reference to an old BBC TV show. The lead character referred to his wife as She Who Must Be Obeyed. (hence the SWMBO)
> 'Rumpole of The Bailey'
> https://www.amazon.com/Rumpole-Bailey-Complete-Leo-McKern/dp/B000CRR360


Thanks Dan I would have not ever figured that out. :smile:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You sure have the right idea Don!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Bill would you have any idea where to start looking.


Don... 

Wish I did have a one size fits all answer! It is always best to start out with the basics when there are issues. Setup and operation. I did a search on the "dewalt 735 snipe" issue and got back more hits than I expected to see. Problem usually seems to revolve around feed table setup. followed by roller issues. Tearing down the unit does not appear to be rocket science, but does look to be quite involved depending on how deep you're willing to go. I've never had to take mine apart so I can't speak to it first hand. In the end, it appears that the vast majority have managed to resolve the problem with the rest just learning to live with it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Don...
> 
> Wish I did have a one size fits all answer! It is always best to start out with the basics when there are issues. Setup and operation. I did a search on the "dewalt 735 snipe" issue and got back more hits than I expected to see. Problem usually seems to revolve around feed table setup. followed by roller issues. Tearing down the unit does not appear to be rocket science, but does look to be quite involved depending on how deep you're willing to go. I've never had to take mine apart so I can't speak to it first hand. In the end, it appears that the vast majority have managed to resolve the problem with the rest just learning to live with it.


Thanks Bill. I am going to start looking into fixing it this coming week. If I have to tear it down I don't mind doing it. I can't see myself living with snipe when others don't have snipe.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Thanks Bill. I am going to start looking into fixing it this coming week. If I have to tear it down I don't mind doing it. I can't see myself living with snipe when others don't have snipe.


I agree, I learned with an old Craftsman 12" planer that you don't have to live with it. You just got to be willing to play with it. That old Craftsman planer had a bad habit of breaking one of the potmetal cogs. I must have taken that thing apart over a dozen times. The cog kept breaking, BUT after about the 3rd time, NO SNIPE.. none whatsoever. My guess would be (barring a flat out defect from the factory) that its just a setup issue or factory assembly issue..


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am going to start looking into fixing it this coming week. If I have to tear it down I don't mind doing it. I can't see myself living with snipe when others don't have snipe.


Don, sorry if this is obvious: After unplugging it, move the planer to its max thickness and use a straight edge to ensure the planer and extension tables are aligned. I'm guessing they're out of alignment.

You can also check roller alignment by adjusting the thickness until a flat board barely rubs on the infeed roller; if aligned perfectly, it should rub the same way on the outfeed roller. On mine, the outfeed roller is a hair lower than the infeed, and I get no snipe. Unfortunately, I don't see an easy way to adjust the rollers.


----------



## mactk (Dec 23, 2011)

I am about to buy a Shelix helical cutter head for my DW 735. I have read many posts about increased snipe and lack thereof after installation of the new heads. My machine (or, more properly, my technique) produces mild snipe intermittently that can usually be removed with a couple passes of a card scraper. I am thinking of going with the OEM head which means that I will have install the 40 individual cutters. I am wondering if anyone has experience with this. There are 24 screws that have to be removed in order to change the steel knives, so it doesn't seem like 16 more would be a big deal. Do they have to be properly torqued? Is it tedious and time consuming. Is the larger had harder to install. Appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------

